# Male or female?



## shep5377

Hi all, 

Just a very quick question: hopefully within a few weeks our pup will be born, and we'll need to decide on one. I've read quite a bit on whether to get a male or female, as females are supposedly a bit calmer and easier for first time dog owners. I was wondering if this was actually the case, in your experience? I'd like a calmer dog, but I'd also like the slightly bigger size of a male. 

What do you think? Any preferences? 

Thanks!


----------



## wellerfeller

It's all personal preference. I prefer males as I personally believe they are a more steady character but that's only my opinion. Im sure there are lots out there that would say the same about their girls! So I don't think choosing a particular *** will guarantee you of a certain character. If you aren't fussed on any other basis that that I would just go along and see which puppy chooses you, you will find the *** wont matter a jot once you have met THE one.


----------



## Hfd

We went for a girl when we got Billy but he just stood out from the rest. So on that basis I agree that you should go visit with an open mind and choose on the day. Good luck!


----------



## Cat 53

I have one of each.....I adore them both. Both are loving, loyal, calm, friendly and adorable little dogs. They love the whole family and each other and our chickens. My advice. Forget about the ***. Find the dog that speaks to your heart, or rather, let the puppy choose you!


----------



## shep5377

Thanks guys, that was about what I thought, I can't wait to go and meet them all!


----------



## Marzi

I hope that you have a wonderful puppy choosing day - and then post plenty of pictures so that we can all share your excitement in your new pup - boy or girl


----------



## shep5377

I have a feeling I'll be going overboard with pictures!


----------



## Lottierachel

My girl was certainly not calm during her puppyhood and can still be pretty full of beans now! I do find her a little more submissive than some male dogs I know, but then that's probably just her personality.

In terms of size, at 13kg and nearly 18inches to the too of her shoulder, Tilly is probably bigger than quite a lot of other cockapoos - both male and female as The size is totally down to the parents.

Definitely agree with forgetting about *** and choosing based on personality. We were dead set on a boy, but couldn't resist our gorgeous girl!


----------



## RuthMill

I really don't think the *** determines the personality or traits etc. I have two girls but I wouldn't rule out a boy either.


----------



## sugerlump

when you go there to pick out your puppy .just sit down on the floor and let the puppy pick you it will surely be a winner ok and at any rate you will love the puppy and the puppy will surely love you ,,ok


----------



## Yogi bear

I agree, gender doesn't really determine temperament/calmness. Watching the pups play with their littermates will help to show their personalities eg submissiveness/bossiness etc. Take into account the parents personalities as well as this is an important factor. Seymour my male cockapoo is pretty calm and submissive but his half brother (same dad different mum) is very excitable. 

Go with an open mind and enjoy meeting them. At the end of the day your pup will probably choose you! Haha 


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## emjon123

One thing for sure, male or female, you will not be disappointed. We went for a girl but again personal choice and I have never looked back. Would be exactly the same if we had decided on a boy though.

One thing, make sure you enjoy every minute of its puppy hood, it goes too fast.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

Like everyone here, not sure *** has anything to do this personality. We ended up with a girl. We picked our pup out base on color by a picture.. Not the best way to do it worked for us. So we ended up with a girl. Growing up that's all we had.

Piper can be a diva at times and very sweet and loving also. Never had a boy, but I'm sure they can be very active also... Piper is an active dog and don't think that will slow down anytime soon. If you can meet them before you pick your pup thats great, but if you can't like we couldn't do that. I'm sure it will still work out for you.


----------



## Nessa

I picked Maxwell simply by looking at a picture of him. If he had been a girl I still would have gotten him. The others were cute too but something just drew me to him! When I went to pick him up Sunday, the breeder had the two pups going home that day in the house. Guess who ran immediately over to me? Maxwell!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

Nessa said:


> I picked Maxwell simply by looking at a picture of him. If he had been a girl I still would have gotten him. The others were cute too but something just drew me to him! When I went to pick him up Sunday, the breeder had the two pups going home that day in the house. Guess who ran immediately over to me? Maxwell!


When we pick Piper up there was two other couples picking there dogs up... Piper sure was the more active of the bunch..... It was raining that day so we didn't show up on time. Looks like everyone else arrived at the same time. So good to see two of her siblings... Nice to be able to do that. But like you if she was a boy we still would have taken her based on her color.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Nessa said:


> I picked Maxwell simply by looking at a picture of him. If he had been a girl I still would have gotten him. The others were cute too but something just drew me to him! When I went to pick him up Sunday, the breeder had the two pups going home that day in the house. Guess who ran immediately over to me? Maxwell!



My solution was same face for both the boy and girl. Interesting how different they look grown up compared to when they were little. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shep5377

Thanks for all your posts guys, that has really helped me. I feel a lot less (self imposed) pressure now, I'll just enjoy the experience!


----------

